# Cheyenne 630 Fridge movement during transit



## Whyteleafe (Jan 9, 2013)

Hello,
I have a 2007 630LB and in the rear view mirror I can see (and hear) the fridge and worktop front jump up when going over a bump. This is more pronounced when the fridge is empty.
I have already had the fridge out and inspected the base and mountings but all seems to be OK.
I am wondering if this is flexing of the floor/sidewall.
Has anybody experienced this and if so what was the solution?
Thanks in anticipation.


----------

